# feeding an emaciated mini



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like any information on the amounts of feed and hay and the process in which the rescued minis are started on feed please

I have rescued many standard size horses and I am familiar with the amounts fed to them. Now I need help with the mini size.

I also have 2 fat minis that I will be thinning down slowly.

Your help is appreciated


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 13, 2007)

DiamondLRanch said:


> I would like any information on the amounts of feed and hay and the process in which the rescued minis are started on feed please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


She is on senior feed 3 times a day. we are up to a 1/2 of a large scoop per feeding = to aprox 1,1/2 pounds each. she was on a small amount of soaked alfalfa. She now has 24/7 access to pasture but there is very little grass. She does not eat the hay I put out. I have been giving her small amounts og bagged loose alfalfa hay. She is in her teens and has some missing teeth. The people who I got her from had her tied to a tree with no grass. She had thrush which has been treated and is gone, rope burns to her back feet at the pasterns, She has been wormed with safeguard. She had her coggins drawn and shots about 2 weeks ago. 


Oh and the worst haircut I have ever seen!


This is her picture now. Wish her forelock, mane and tail will grow quicker.

 


http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g158/dia...lranch/promise/


The bottom pictures are from september 12 and the top pictures in the album are the latest pictures


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't answer your questions, because I started a similar thread myself on the main forum. Just wanted to say Bless Your Heart for taking her in. Sounds like she's got a MUCH better home now!!


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2007)

DiamondLRanch said:


> I have rescued many standard size horses and I am familiar with the amounts fed to them. Now I need help with the mini size.
> 
> I also have 2 fat minis that I will be thinning down slowly.
> 
> Your help is appreciated


I really can't answer your question directly, but you state that you are familiar with feeding rescued full-size horses, so... Minis are 1/4 to 1/3 the size of full-size horses, so that may be a place to start with your feeding program.


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 14, 2007)

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g158/dia...omisetooth2.jpg







thanks for the replies.

I found a tooth in her food dish at supper time! Poor girl. I had the vet check her teeth on september 13th. :new_shocked:


----------



## BustedBRanch (Oct 14, 2007)

DiamondLRanch said:


> I would like any information on the amounts of feed and hay and the process in which the rescued minis are started on feed please
> 
> I have rescued many standard size horses and I am familiar with the amounts fed to them. Now I need help with the mini size.
> 
> ...


I also have "bought" many horses from the auction barn for very malnourished horses or very sick or hurt. I recently bought 3 miniatures in hopes of finding them good homes instead of with the family that was trying to buy them. They had 2 boys (approx. 10-12) that were trying to ride these 6 mos. old minnies, then they were whipping them in the auction barn! The parents stuck their heads in the door, looked at them, said, "OKAY, we'll get them", and then went back inside. They didn't care how those kids were treating the horses, let alone leaving them unattended in an auction barn.

Anyway, I brought them home, had them kept in my big stock trailer to keep them separate to ensure they didn't carry any diseases from the auction to my place. Well, 2 of them are doing much better and are gaining every day. Just yesterday they started running around their little pasture when I turned them out for their daily run. The other one, has gone down hill. He doesn't weight 75 lbs and is complete skin and bones. When I first brought them home, I gave them some antibiotics (per my vet who had checked them out), just to help ward off any infectious stuff, etc. He didn't eat his hay very quickly nor did he eat his grain very quickly. I would let them out to get exercise, and he was never energetic, he walked around and would munch on some grass then walk around some more. Now, he won't eat at all, VERY weak, once he lays down or falls down he can't get up. Now, for the past few days, we've been feeding him Ensure for some protein several times a day, pedialite to hydrate him, gastrix for his stomach and some other paste in case he has ulcers in his stomach from not eating for so long. Of course this is all under the direction of our vet. She is now at a lost and has run out of ideas. The only thing we can do now besides pray a lot, is to continue getting him nourishment. We are open for any ideas and suggestions. I can't help but have this gut feeling, it's only a matter of time, but I look into his eyes and they are not all sunken in or dull, matters of fact that are big and bright and always watching me! If that isn't a gut wrencher, what is?!? I would appreciate any help.

Like I said before, I have done this for over 20 years, usually several each year, but never have I had a horse like this, granted he's only a miniature, but he's definetely the toughest. Thanks for any help.

Patty

Busted B Ranch


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 14, 2007)

BustedBRanch said:


> I also have "bought" many horses from the auction barn for very malnourished horses or very sick or hurt. I recently bought 3 miniatures in hopes of finding them good homes instead of with the family that was trying to buy them. They had 2 boys (approx. 10-12) that were trying to ride these 6 mos. old minnies, then they were whipping them in the auction barn! The parents stuck their heads in the door, looked at them, said, "OKAY, we'll get them", and then went back inside. They didn't care how those kids were treating the horses, let alone leaving them unattended in an auction barn.
> 
> Anyway, I brought them home, had them kept in my big stock trailer to keep them separate to ensure they didn't carry any diseases from the auction to my place. Well, 2 of them are doing much better and are gaining every day. Just yesterday they started running around their little pasture when I turned them out for their daily run. The other one, has gone down hill. He doesn't weight 75 lbs and is complete skin and bones. When I first brought them home, I gave them some antibiotics (per my vet who had checked them out), just to help ward off any infectious stuff, etc. He didn't eat his hay very quickly nor did he eat his grain very quickly. I would let them out to get exercise, and he was never energetic, he walked around and would munch on some grass then walk around some more. Now, he won't eat at all, VERY weak, once he lays down or falls down he can't get up. Now, for the past few days, we've been feeding him Ensure for some protein several times a day, pedialite to hydrate him, gastrix for his stomach and some other paste in case he has ulcers in his stomach from not eating for so long. Of course this is all under the direction of our vet. She is now at a lost and has run out of ideas. The only thing we can do now besides pray a lot, is to continue getting him nourishment. We are open for any ideas and suggestions. I can't help but have this gut feeling, it's only a matter of time, but I look into his eyes and they are not all sunken in or dull, matters of fact that are big and bright and always watching me! If that isn't a gut wrencher, what is?!? I would appreciate any help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Patty, it's gut wrenching to read about your little one that seems to be giving up on life :no: . Sounds like your vet is trying everything he/she can think of, the obvious things. I imagine that you have had his mouth (teeth, tongue, throat) checked to see if something is hurting him so bad he won't eat. Is he drinking at least? If he is drinking perhaps adding some electrolytes wouldn't hurt, but check with your vet. Have you had his blood checked to see if something is going on there? What about trying a product like "Red Cell". He might be so down right now in his red blood cell count ..... keep us posted please, you little guy is in my thoughts and prayers that he will do a complete turn around, poor sweeetie. Hugs to you


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 15, 2007)

Any updates on your guy. He is weighing on my mind


----------



## BustedBRanch (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been able to give updates sooner. I have spent day and night with our littlest guy since my last writing. He continued to go down hill. We had bloodwork done on him, he was wormed after the first 7 days with us (along with the other 2), we had his teeth, mouth everything checked. We had started electrolytes, gastric fluids, stuff for ulcers. I had bought some of that pelleted food for seniors, mixed hot water with it until it would go through a syringe (25 cc), gave that to him about every hour to hour and a half, also started giving him Ensure for proteins a few times a day. He would still drink water, would chew on a couple pieces of hay or grass, but very slowly. We made a "harness" to keep him up on Sunday because he had gotten so weak he couldn't stand for long periods of time. Our vet just couldn't figure anything else, except he was just so malnourished and too far gone. Another thought came up that maybe something internally just wasn't right. He did pass gas and pass poop (more than his loose stool from not eating), especially in the beginning, so we don't think it would be a blockage. Our vet said all we could do is just continue nourishing him as much as we could, make sure he stays hydrated, and keep track of his temperature to make sure he doesn't get a fever - symptons of something else going on - sickness. She was really upset that she didn't have any anwers for us.

Well, this morning approx. 10:30 a.m. he gave up. :no: We buried him right next to my old mare. My daughter will be making a stone for him.

It has been a long, tough 4 weeks. The other two are doing fine, they continue to gain everyday and are much more social now. Matters of fact, they greet me at the gate every day for their grain, now.



I'm trying to concentrate on them and my regular "herd", instead of Sweet Pea - as my husband started calling him from the first day we brought them all home. This is really tough on us because this actually is the first animal we have ever lost when bringing home something to "fix and/or repair." We've been doing this for over 20 yrs. and have several animals a year, but never lost one. Our vet - God Bless Her - always jokes when she rec's our calls and says, "okay, what's our project this time."

Thank you, everyone, for your suggestions and support.


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 16, 2007)

BustedBRanch said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been able to give updates sooner. I have spent day and night with our littlest guy since my last writing. He continued to go down hill. We had bloodwork done on him, he was wormed after the first 7 days with us (along with the other 2), we had his teeth, mouth everything checked. We had started electrolytes, gastric fluids, stuff for ulcers. I had bought some of that pelleted food for seniors, mixed hot water with it until it would go through a syringe (25 cc), gave that to him about every hour to hour and a half, also started giving him Ensure for proteins a few times a day. He would still drink water, would chew on a couple pieces of hay or grass, but very slowly. We made a "harness" to keep him up on Sunday because he had gotten so weak he couldn't stand for long periods of time. Our vet just couldn't figure anything else, except he was just so malnourished and too far gone. Another thought came up that maybe something internally just wasn't right. He did pass gas and pass poop (more than his loose stool from not eating), especially in the beginning, so we don't think it would be a blockage. Our vet said all we could do is just continue nourishing him as much as we could, make sure he stays hydrated, and keep track of his temperature to make sure he doesn't get a fever - symptons of something else going on - sickness. She was really upset that she didn't have any anwers for us.
> 
> Well, this morning approx. 10:30 a.m. he gave up. :no: We buried him right next to my old mare. My daughter will be making a stone for him.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 16, 2007)

I am sooo very sorry :no: . Bless you for trying. I am glad he spent some time in your loving care and embrace. Rest now Sweet Pea :no:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sorry the little guy isn't with you any longer. It sounds like whatever was wrong was just much for him to handle in spite of all you did. There's an angel in Heaven with a new little friend.


----------



## Marty (Oct 18, 2007)

Busted B. I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I am sorry you both had to go through that.

Diamond L, I am looking at those pictures of your mare.

I'm starring at that belly.

Any chance she is pregnant ?



:

I think the mare looks good right now but seems you are feeding her tons.

And I would also suggest feeding her some sloppy wet beet pulp mash.

Here are some guidelines for you to follow if you want:

Horse feed must be measured in pounds and not by cups, pints, quarts, etc. All feeds weigh differently so you have to establish the weight by the pound of the feed you are using. Use a scale to do this. A little postal scale is a good tack room investment and it will do fine. Place a piece of paper on it and pour your grain on it to weigh it, or you can put some in a little baggy and set it on the scale. Your horse should be getting 1 ½ to 2 pounds of concentrates daily for every 100 pounds of his body weight. This amount should be divided in half to provide two feedings per day. So for instance, if your horse weighs 200 pounds, he needs 4 pounds total per day; so he would be getting 2 pounds of grain in the morning and 2 pounds in the evening. This amount is not set in stone and will vary. Allow this amount to be tweaked depending on his current weight. Let his body condition tell you if the amount needs to be decreased or increased.

(for an ematiated horse, dividing the total day's feed into 3 or 4 feedings is great)


----------



## BustedBRanch (Oct 18, 2007)

Marty said:


> Busted B. I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I am sorry you both had to go through that.
> 
> Diamond L, I am looking at those pictures of your mare.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marty. Wouldn't be such an AWESOME world if we didn't have to rescue any animal?!?


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 18, 2007)

BustedBRanch said:


> Diamond L, I am looking at those pictures of your mare.
> 
> I'm starring at that belly.
> 
> ...


----------

